# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی در محیط QT و هم خانواده هایش >  محیطهای توسعه QT

## Sepidar

این تاپیک برای معرفی محیطهای توسعه QT و مقایسه آنها در نظر گرفته شده.
محیطهای توسعه ای که من می شناسم: (این لیست به مرور با کمک دوستان تکمیل خواهد شد)

QDevelop
Monkey Studio

----------


## Sepidar

QT Workbench C::B Plugin (در حال توسعه)

----------


## Sepidar

خیلی تعریفی نیست
QTclipse

----------


## Inprise

http://www.trolltech.com/products/qt...vs-integration

----------


## saeed_Z_F

سلام
بابا یه زره توضیح هم بدین بد نمیشه ما که نمی خایم این کاره بشیم ولی حداقل یه زره بدونیم بد نمیشه 
با تشکر

----------


## Sepidar

گاهی آدم چیزایی رو یادش میره که خیلی جلوی چشم هستن:
KDevelop
من برای توسعه یه کد استاندارد C++‎ (بدون GUI) حدود ۴ ماه ازش استفاده کردم. نتیجه اینکه توبه کردم که دیگه تا آخر عمر ازش استفاده نکنم. خیلی بدقلق و اعصاب خورد کنه. (الان از C::B اسفاده میکنم و با تشکر از اینپی دارم حالیش رو میبرم.)
KDevelop تا هنوز از QT4 پشتیبانی نمیکنه.

----------


## Sepidar

وقتی این پروژه شروع شد خیلی جدی نگرفتمش. اما مث اینکه الان دیگه وضع فرق کرده:
http://edyuk.tuxfamily.org/

----------


## ramin_rp

سلام
دوستان لطفا" یه ide که qt4 رو پشتیبانی کنه و  auto complete هم داشته باشه معرفی کنید

با تشکر

----------


## Sepidar

فکر کنم QDevelop به اندازه کافی خوشدست و روون باشه.
این دو تا رو هم ظرف هفته گذشته دیدم:
http://trolltech.com/company/newsroo...-24.8884335791
خوب این بالایی به شدت قابل تامله
و دیگه:
http://www.qt-apps.org/content/show....?content=62825
که به نظر نمیاد خیلی هم rad باشه.

----------


## Bayazee

> سلام
> دوستان لطفا" یه ide که qt4 رو پشتیبانی کنه و  auto complete هم داشته باشه معرفی کنید
> 
> با تشکر


سلام
من مدتی هست که به eclipse علاقه مند شدم ! ازش بیشتر  برای برنامه نویسی با پایتون و کیوتی استفاده می کنم اما واسه کیوتی با سی پلاس پلاس هم بسیار خوب و مناسب هستش . 

http://labs.trolltech.com/blogs/2007...ons-in-eclipse

و اینم یه نگاهی بکن :

http://artis.imag.fr/Membres/Xavier.....php/Main_Page

----------


## Sepidar

> سلام
> من مدتی هست که به eclipse علاقه مند شدم ! ازش بیشتر  برای برنامه نویسی با پایتون و کیوتی استفاده می کنم اما واسه کیوتی با سی پلاس پلاس هم بسیار خوب و مناسب هستش . 
> 
> http://labs.trolltech.com/blogs/2007...ons-in-eclipse
> 
> و اینم یه نگاهی بکن :
> 
> http://artis.imag.fr/Membres/Xavier.....php/Main_Page


با designer کامل فیت میشه؟ 
اسلاتهای ویجتها رو میشناسه و میتونه اتوماتیک براشون کد تولید کنه؟

----------


## Bayazee

سلام
همونطور که گفتم من از زبان پایتون استفاده می کنم . برای این کار با استفاده از ابزار pyuic4 ابتدا فایل ui رو به فایل پایتون تبدیل می کنم و بعد ازش استفاده می کنم . البته می شه این کارو اتومات هم کرد . برای سی پلاس پلاس دقیقا نمی دونم چطور امکاناتی داره ! اما واسه پایتون خوب و مناسب هست . حتما برای سایر زبانها هم بدین صورت خواهد بود .

----------


## tux-world

من دانلودش کردم ولی نتوستم نصب کنم پلاگین بودن
چیکار کنم ؟

----------


## Bayazee

> من دانلودش کردم ولی نتوستم نصب کنم پلاگین بودن
> چیکار کنم ؟


چی رو ؟ pydev رو ؟ اونکه یک ماژول هست برای eclipse ! اول باید eclipse نصب بشه ! در لینوکس فکر می کنم نزدیک 150 مگ باشه ! فکر می کنم از دبین استفاده می کنی که در اینصورا حتما داره خودش  :چشمک:

----------


## Bayazee

> با designer کامل فیت میشه؟ 
> اسلاتهای ویجتها رو میشناسه و میتونه اتوماتیک براشون کد تولید کنه؟


بله . بطور کامل و خوب !  :چشمک: 
http://trolltech.com/developer/downl...chterm=eclipse

----------


## kiuhnmgtrdcv

من هم به eclipse علاقه دارم

----------


## funfullson

پوزش فراوان به خاطر پرسيدن يك سوال مبتدي.من PyQt-win-gpl-4.5.4 رو نصب كردم ولي داخل python , import نمي شه.البته توي Python25\Lib\site-packages il هم كپيش كردم.

----------


## soulless

QT Creator

----------


## saleh.hi.62

QTcreator 
بهنرین گزینه چون از طرف خود کمپانی QT ساپورت میشه و من که تست کردم آلی.

----------


## حامد مصافی

> بهنرین گزینه چون از طرف خود کمپانی QT ساپورت میشه و من که تست کردم آلی.


آلی یا عالی؟؟

در مورد مواردی که فراهم کرده عالی عمل میکنه اما کمبود هایی هم حس میشه.

----------


## saleh.hi.62

عالی دوست من :لبخند گشاده!: 
خوب اگه از اون استفاده نکنیم گزینه بعدی چیه؟

----------

